# New to bow hunting



## phoenix09 (Feb 5, 2013)

Howdy all, names Garrett and I just got back into shooting a bow. Shot a bow when I was younger but recently got much more interested in bow hunting. Purchased a used PSE Stinger this past week and have been shooting it everyday and I forgot how much I love it. Took a little while to shake the cobwebs off but I am getting better. Looking forward to getting confident enough to go shoot something


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome! Good luck with future hunts and keep practicing in the mean time.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome back.


----------

